# acheter hackintosh, des conseils?



## jmv23 (18 Janvier 2021)

J'ai vu ce magasin où ils vendent des ordinateurs hackintosh, https://dualbix.com des commentaires avec ce magasin? En mars j'ai l'intention d'aller en Espagne.


----------



## ntx (18 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Je ne connais pas cette boutique mais j'ai simulé une configuration semblable à la mienne et on arrive à un tarif très honnête.


----------



## edenpulse (18 Janvier 2021)

C'est une mauvaise idée d'acheter un hackintosh. Tu ne sauras pas le maintenir, au moindre problème, tu te retrouveras avec une machine que tu ne pourras pas dépanner toi même. Essayes d'en monter un par toi même, c'est pas si compliqué.


----------



## iprotorwalds (20 Janvier 2021)

c'est arrivé à un membre sur un autre forum:
-machine monté
-hackintosh installé

mais pas de clé USB as l'installation .

et puis au bout de 2 ans, il commence à rencontrer des problèmes sur ces disques.
il as fait l'erreur d’éffacer le SDD.

Malgré la restauration cela ne démarre pas (problème BIOS et installation mal connu)

après restauration chez un réparateur (BIOS et autre), et le SDD, refaire le système s'appelle du reverse enginneirng.
Si tu ne connait ni les configs, ni les versions, ni comment l'installation as été réalisé, ben tu patauge  des heures, des jours , des semaines et au bout de trois, tu démarre une version mac os finalement, mais les problèmes avec les applicatifs bugs (crash direct ou en cours de traitement..), bref non reproductible, non géré non maitriser.

bref, il faut impérativement maitriser  est réaliser sur les machines.
Et surtout bien connaitre, la configuration matériel, les version BIOS utilisé et le hack pour ton mac os

Après, tu peux demander de l'aide sur les forum,

 mais, le forum n'est pas le support SAV de :
-de ses revendeurs
-d'autres sites(tonymac, insanemac, etc..)

ce serait bien d'y penser avant !!!!!!


----------



## basquin (13 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Je passe sur ce post en cherchant des truc sur hack
Je répond egalement, certe en retard a l'interrogation initiale.

Effectivement, il est dommage qu'il ni ai pas beaucoup de revendeurs de hackintosh.
C'est regrettable pour plusieurs points et historiquement parlant comparable a Apple à une certaine époque que j ai très bien connus. :

Il faut avoir du temps pour comprendre et monter sont Hack
La plus grande communauté est en anglais, donc bien maitriser cette langue.
les Forums ne sont pas des SAV.
-Il ni à  pas assez de magasins qui sont capables d'en vendre et donc de faire du SAV

Communauté française virtuelle, par exemple, demande chez moi, a Brest, si il y a des users de Hack, tu finiras clochard dans la rue.. 
Bref, les Hacks ne seront jamais des machines grand public tant que ce ne ce démocratiseras pas.
Tout comme Apple a un moment, beaucoup de personne s'inquiétais de la présence de magasins Mac ou pas dans leurs ville !
Ces machines sont superbes mais resterons hélas exotiques et n'irons pas plus loin que le bureau de quelques passionnés de la bidouille.
Tous les arguments ici avancés étaient factuellement les même que ceux du monde PC avançaient contre APPLE.
Pas de magasins, aide très limités, petite communauté..soucis de compatibilité etc etc..
Si ils y avaient plus de vendeurs de ce genre de machines, sans aucuns doute elles toucheraient plus de gens, et la communauté n'en serait que renforcée.
Donc , comme une voiture, si tu veux tourner la clef et rouler :
Préfère et de loin acheter un MAC c'est plus sur, plus simple et tu trouveras forcement près de chez toi un voisin ou autre qui a du Mac et avec qui vous pourrez échanger.


----------

